# [SOLVED] W8 Release Preview - Invalid Prodcut key?



## gcl2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi All

Ive just tried to install W8 Release Preview and have been told my product is invalid...so obviously Ive checked it again and guess what its correct...

Anyway I booted back into W7 and activated my product Key again and this was successful.

Does anyone know what the problem is?

Machine - Dell L501X Win 7


----------



## gcl2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: W8 Release Preview - Invalid Prodcut key?*

Fixed. Product key was out of date for the release preview.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: W8 Release Preview - Invalid Prodcut key?*

Thank you for letting us know the issue!


----------

